# Best Non-mechanical slicer yet!



## timstalltaletav (Sep 25, 2015)

While I was in Maine I found a pretty big restaurant supply store right outside of Bar Harbor (I know...  who goes on vacation and stops at a restaurant store...).

I managed to buy a ton of stuff that I always say I need including big stainless mixing bowls (2 - 13 inch  $8.95, 2 - 18 inch - $13.95), a couple 18 quart brine buckets with lids, and an awesome stainless spatula.   But my absolute favorite buys were 2 knives I got.  A 12" slicing knife with a smooth blade and a 12" schmitar.  Both are the regular white handle, no name restaurant knives but they are like razors.  I sliced some bacon off a slab for breakfast this morning with the slicing knife and I'm pretty sure you could read the newspaper through the slices I was able to get them that thin and perfectly even.

I can't wait to make another prime rib with these tools.  I joked around in Maine that I felt terrible about the prime rib because you eat with eyes first and it looked like I carved it with a chainsaw. The biggest knife in the place was an 8" chef's knife.

I'm glad there are no restaurant supply stores close to me or I'd probably have a working kitchen in my house....


----------



## ak1 (Sep 25, 2015)

It isn't the knife, it's the person weilding it.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Sep 26, 2015)

Another round of bacon this morning for breakfast.













20150926_074212.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Sep 26, 2015






The wife is at work so we'll eat thick slices.













20150926_074224.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Sep 26, 2015


----------



## smokin phil (Sep 26, 2015)

AK1 said:


> It isn't the knife, it's the person weilding it.



You need a good quality knife as well.


----------



## joe black (Sep 26, 2015)

Why do you like the smooth slicer over the Granton edge?


----------



## timstalltaletav (Sep 26, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> Why do you like the smooth slicer over the Granton edge?



Although I've only used it twice, it seems to cut better than the Granton edge slicer I have.  Both are very sharp, there's just something that makes it work better?


----------

